# 2ww - how to cope with little one



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

I had egg collection this morning and I am now panicking about the 2ww. The advice is not to lift anything heavy - I am not sure how I can do this without lifing my 18month old. My husband may take a couple of days of but cannot take whole two weeks off.

Does anybody have any words of wisdom.
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello thornton

Hope your 2ww is going okay. There is a thread called 2ww with a toddler in the Ladies in waiting area (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234461.0), hopefully you can get some information/advice there if you still need it.

Some1

xx


----------

